# Nobleeagle Hits 1,000 Posts!!!



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

To follow the format that has become the norm here, Since it was not recognized, I would like to congratulate myself for hitting 1,000 posts over a week ago. Since there was no mention of it from the people that usually have hawk eyes over post counts, I thought I would make sure it was posted, recognized, and mentioned so there was no favoritism and all involved felt like everyone is being treated equally & fairly.

So, with that said.... 








CONGRATULATIONS NOBLEEAGLE ON 1,000 POSTS!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS *!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go!!!

I for one really enjoy your posts and your insight to problems we all face. Thanks for continuing to take the time to help everyone with problems/questions we have.

The first 1000 are the hardest...you'll get the next 1000 in half the time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, PAUL!!!!*










































































































You're right, it was missed by many of us and I can assure you that, at least on my part, the 'miss' was 100% due to distraction - nothing else. Apologies extended.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Almost missed a Celebration....Thanks Paul for bringing it to our attention!
























CONGRATULATIONS PAUL FOR 1000 POSTS!!


Keep em comin,
Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe the bar just gets pushed higher and higher. Back when I hit 1000 there were only 3 or 4 people a head of me. When I hit 3000 there was close to 20 and more on my heels.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Maybe the bar just gets pushed higher and higher. Back when I hit 1000 there were only 3 or 4 people a head of me. When I hit 3000 there was close to 20 and more on my heels.


So, are you (as a friendly Moderator) saying that "the bar just gets pushed higher and higher" the people with higher member numbers mean less over time and deserve less of a welcome for the same "accomplishments" as their predecessors?

Thanks to everyone that has sent and intend to send congratulations


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Maybe the bar just gets pushed higher and higher. Back when I hit 1000 there were only 3 or 4 people a head of me. When I hit 3000 there was close to 20 and more on my heels.


So, are you (as a friendly Moderator) saying that "the bar just gets pushed higher and higher" the people with higher member numbers mean less over time and deserve less of a welcome for the same "accomplishments" as their predecessors?

Thanks to everyone that has sent and intend to send congratulations








[/quote]

Actually there are people that joined well after you and are pumping out the posts like there is no tomorrow. When you see someone getting told what a busy guy they are when they hit 6000 post then 1000 seems less of an achievement. I think someone may have noticed that I hit 1000 but I know for sure no one said anything for 2 or 3 K. It does not mean, no one cares when you do not get recognition. Currently you are the 56th all time poster on Outbacker (can't count #1 as that is a bogus number of posts).


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Maybe the bar just gets pushed higher and higher. Back when I hit 1000 there were only 3 or 4 people a head of me. When I hit 3000 there was close to 20 and more on my heels.


So, are you (as a friendly Moderator) saying that "the bar just gets pushed higher and higher" the people with higher member numbers mean less over time and deserve less of a welcome for the same "accomplishments" as their predecessors?

Thanks to everyone that has sent and intend to send congratulations








[/quote]

Actually there are people that joined well after you and are pumping out the posts like there is no tomorrow. When you see someone getting told what a busy guy they are when they hit 6000 post then 1000 seems less of an achievement. I think someone may have noticed that I hit 1000 but I know for sure no one said anything for 2 or 3 K. It does not mean, no one cares when you do not get recognition. Currently you are the 56th all time poster on Outbacker (can't count #1 as that is a bogus number of posts).
[/quote]
Ok, well I could keep asking questions and continue this but I will stop and just let the first post of this thread stand and have the intended meaning instead of hijacking it. I just dont see how member # 20 reaching 20,000 posts is a milestone, but when member #8,000 hits 5,000 posts it's small time....Why would anyone want to join and be just a (high) number? (especially when post count is apparently such a big topic in thousand increments).


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS NOBLEEAGLE ON 1,000 POSTS!

I'm not to far behind you









Willie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations on your post count milestone! 
It's difficult to know who likes the recognition of
their literary contributions to Outbackers...
As some(not sure who) has stated that it is 
not that big of deal and it is not the quantity
but the quality of a post.

Anyhow, Congratulations nonetheless!

Keep'm coming!








MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> To follow the format that has become the norm here, Since it was not recognized, I would like to congratulate myself for hitting 1,000 posts over a week ago. Since there was no mention of it from the people that usually have hawk eyes over post counts, I thought I would make sure it was posted, recognized, and mentioned so there was no favoritism and all involved felt like everyone is being treated equally & fairly.
> 
> So, with that said....
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Don't feel bad, you weren't the first person to hit 1000 posts and be missed...















Your case was probably that certain people were afraid of seeing more spider picts....









Don't post for numbers, post for quality content like you do! Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paul,

I usually make it a point to check the overall poster numbers and must have missed yours accidentally.
Next time, if you or anyone else sees something like a Congrats for yourself or another member that has gone unnoticed, please feel free to send me a PM. I will be happy to offer up a Congrats thread or one pertaining to whatever the occasion is.

btw...Congrats!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Way to go Paul! Keep up the good work!

Darlene


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The thing about Pauls posts is, he posts meaningful poosts. I've seen many topics started by him that inspire patriotism and invoke a need to reflect on life in this great country of ours. While this is a camping forum, it is nice to see the human side of ours members. Please keep the quality posts coming Paul, your perspsective is valued by me at the very least.
Bob


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Good job Paul!

Now get those rally drinks ready for Topsail!

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Keep 'em coming Paul, from a "low number" Outbacker, who doesn't have 10,000 posts

Tim


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> To follow the format that has become the norm here, Since it was not recognized, I would like to congratulate myself for hitting 1,000 posts over a week ago. Since there was no mention of it from the people that usually have hawk eyes over post counts, I thought I would make sure it was posted, recognized, and mentioned so there was no favoritism and all involved felt like everyone is being treated equally & fairly.
> 
> So, with that said....
> 
> ...


Paul, I am sorry, you know if I was on here more I would have done something for you.







I read something somewhere here about the southern or this part of the country (us) not having representation or a voice as the Northeast and Northwest part of the community, wonder if thats why you were overlooked on posts.....oh well, no biggie, glad your approach to life is to make the celebration your own.

Congratulations Paul, 1000 points is a BIG accomplishment.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....1,000!!!!!!! And I only have 507 posts to go?







Congrats for sure







....now how many days until that Topsail rally? That's one place I'd love to be......and now back to the topic at hand! Thanks for your efforts and keeping the threads interesting!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations!

(to both of us!)

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (to both of us!)
> 
> Mike


*Congrats to you too Scoutr2!! *


----------

